
Why Facebook Still Seems to Spy on You - dwighttk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-ads-will-follow-you-even-when-your-privacy-settings-are-dialed-up-11551362400
======
dwighttk
[https://outline.com/22aYFw](https://outline.com/22aYFw)

